# Ofa vets and cost



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm from NE Oklahoma. I'm pricing OFA's with my vet and two more around here and they want 1700 before OFA filing fees. Is this normal?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wHAT????!!!! NO!!! It should not be more than $500 for xrays and OFA filing fees are next to nothing. You can find their application with fees right on their website. Go to the IPO or German Shepherd Breeders facebook pages and ask for vets.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

I thought that didn't sound right.Thank you I will


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No no no !! I’m in the OKC metro and I paid less than $400 for xrays and the OFA fee. Are you near Tulsa? Everyone is on their way back from the GSD specialty Claremore today, but when they get back I can see if someone recommends a vet up your way to do the xrays.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm about a hour from tulsa and 30min from Claremore


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

We were all set to get our OFAs done when Trickster was in for a limp then the vet decided he wasn't qualified and called around for "one of the few clinics in the area" that can do it. This struck me as odd as the OFA site says there is no qualification needed. Turns out he thought we were wanting a Penn hip exam, and that does require more positions during x-rays and therefore more money and a vet qualified to do it. I shelved it for now and will resume calling around myself for a vet who can do OFAs confidently.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There isn't any qualification but you do want a vet that does them regularly so you get good xrays. I've seen OFA quality xrays and WHAT the WHAT are those quality xrays come out of my vet office depending on which vet is in charge.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeez I'd say someone at the front desk didn't understand what you were asking for....but 3 different vets $1700 range ??....makes me curious what the average office visit costs


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

My vet appt checkups are $60 which is ok. But I thought I heard wrong on the price from my vet until I called the others on OFA x-rays. Plus it stuck me wrong when I asked about getting prelims for my female just to see where she is at and the vet looked at me weird and said she had never heard of anyone wanting prelims done. I dont mine driving or paying what I need to to get them done but just want to fine someone who will do them right. Plus that is alot of money when I have 4 that will need to be x-rayed in the next 6months to a yr. All the advice i can get is very helpful and i thank all of you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Were they quoting you for all 4 dogs? That price would be right for 4 of them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Were they quoting you for all 4 dogs? That price would be right for 4 of them.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nope I only had 2 german shepherds when I asked. I asked if they did OFA's she then said yes once they are 2 years of age(which i know for the official ones they had to be at least 2). 1500 for the anesthesia they hold them for one night and 200 for the x-rays themselves per dog. My mouth about hit the floor.That's when I asked about prelims. Then after the appt i asked the lady at the desk what the prices were she told me the same. My husband about freaked.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow that’s crazy! I’ve never heard of keeping a dog overnight for OFAs. And $1500 for anesthesia??? Good grief. I’ll really try to see if I can get a recommendation for you up near Tulsa.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you that would be much appreciated.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

I kept putting it off but need to do them done this summer. So trying to get everything line up and plus didn't know if that was normal.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve had several people recommend Dr. Patton at the Advanced Care Veterinary Hospital in Sapulpa. I can see if I can find another recommendation up in the corner of the state too.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok I will call them tomorrow and see and if you hear of anyone else let me know and thank you


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I sure will! Let us know what they quote you.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Are we positive the vet wasn't getting confused with PennHip? OFA can generally be done under sedation, but PennHiP requires general anesthesia to get their images.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm sure. I asked for OFA and that's what she told me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then in my opinion quite frankly they don't know what they're doing


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

For one dog? 

Heck no.... I paid about $400 for hips and elbows last year, including sedation. Another office near here that does everything without sedation, high volume place, quoted me $220 - $300.

There's an OFA Results group on Facebook where you can ask for referrals in your area. You do want the films done by someone who is used to doing them! Unless it's changed from last year, if you submit digitally, OFA requires them to come directly from the vet's office - you cannot send from your own private email. So make sure your office knows what to print on the film, how to fill out the form, etc, if they do not regularly do these.


----------



## rebecca.gordon6711 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you all for answer my question. I called a few vets that are about 30mins to a hour away and one was 350 with sedation if needed and the other 2 were 400. So I call my vet back and asked why she charges that much. Her answer was because its alot of work. So I guess it time to get a vet that cares about the health of my dogs. Instead of one who thinks it's to much work.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

rebecca.gordon6711 said:


> So I call my vet back and asked why she charges that much. Her answer was because its alot of work. So I guess it time to get a vet that cares about the health of my dogs. Instead of one who thinks it's to much work.


...but that’s just it, it isn’t! i had my dogs done by a mobile vet - that was his specialty and he traveled to dog shows and sports events. my neighbor was his tech, so i got my pups done for free, i swear it took 15 minutes. the kennel were i work now does exams, vax, bloodwork, sedation, ear flushes and xrays for up to 25 dogs in a few hours. 

anyway, i’m glad to see you found some place more reasonable. when i inquired at the mobile vet a few years later for a different dog, at his main office they quoted me around $250 (2013)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that is such a weird answer. The vet's whole process is weird. Over night, general anesthesia..maybe it's a lot of work because they don't know how to do it. Seger was knocked out, had xrays taken and was back in my lap in 15 minutes with another shot to bring him back out of it. the paperwork took longer than the xrays.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

It was 30+ years ago when I had two dogs done---both were under $300 for everything as I remember--back then I thought that was very pricey LOL


OP.... you've had some great suggestions so far...things worth trying...there's such a HUGE difference in what you were quoted and other members see as the norm....it still sounds like communication to me--like they don't understand what you're asking for or they flat don't have a clue what they're doing.......


I say this because I'm retired and have the time.....I'd call some offices far enough away that I know I wouldn't actually make the drive...but.....get some more quotes and if they're all in the same ball park as your first three.....I'd ask each and every one what exactly they do for that amount of money....who knows... you may run into some that will take the time and actually explain in detail....you know try the old ..."you get more flies with honey" theory when you talk to them....


----------

